# Brau clone/BIAB brew stand



## xredwood (29/11/14)

Thought you might like to see my latest project. I was bored and on call today so decided to build a brewing stand/cart.

It was just going to be a simple cart on wheels but then I started thinking and then got carried away at Bunnings… 





So that’s my existing Brau clone on the stand. You can see the MDF panel is floating above the rest of the cart. That’s because I wanted to be able to level the platform but it’s not as easy as being actually level because it’s actually the inner pot that I want level and that changes every time because the base of the brewer flexes so I made the shelf float and it just has wingnuts under each corner so I can level them whenever. 

The two things that look like drawer runners on the sides are drawer runners…. They are attached to my hoist/crane. The idea is I can hook up my inner pot to the crane to hoist it out of the brewer and not burn myself like I have every other time.




The hoist itself is just a ratcheting tie down strap that I bolted onto the top. Here it is hooked on, then it’s just a matter of ratcheting away.




This is what it will look like while it’s draining into the brew kettle. Once most of the liquid has drained out I’ll then pull it up higher. The good thing about this way of doing it is I can raise it incrementally while it drains so this way I can keep the spout just above/below the level of liquid in the brewer.




Here it is fully raised. Hard to tell from the photo but the spout of the inner pot actually clears the main kettle by quite a lot. Being suspended from the middle also allows me to tilt the pot to make sure I get all the liquid out.




Here it is with the hoist pushed back to it’s full extent. From here I can get behind it to disconnect it and clean it out after it cools or drain it into a secondary container if I want to/need to. I’ll have to be careful about how moving it all the way back here so it doesn’t tip but there should be a good 30L or so of water in the brew kettle by then so I don’t think it’ll be too much of an issue.

Next step is just to seal and maybe stain/paint!


----------



## MastersBrewery (30/11/14)

I really like that! When I had the stand made for the brauclone I included the winch arm in the design, but to swing it off to the side the whole thing has to be bolted to the floor. The problem with this is that the clones are not CIP I'll eventually sort it. I stuffed my back and shoulders years ago so the winch is still I think the best thing I've added to the system


----------

